# 100 tons of stone



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

LONEFRAMER,

Just curious... Do you have any pictures of actual framing?

Not picking on you, just nice to see other peoples work (I'm not a framer)


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

MZ-HANDYMAN said:


> LONEFRAMER,
> 
> Just curious... Do you have any pictures of actual framing?
> 
> Not picking on you, just nice to see other peoples work (I'm not a framer)


 Here are a few pics of some framing I've done in the past.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

more


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The stone house


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> Thank You,
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the porch framing / masonary connection area. I have a project I am bidding on right now, with masonary columns and deck framing, and it is always good to get better or new ideas. :thumbsup:


 I'll try to find some pics of the hanger detail close-up, but not confident that I have any. I'll get some framing detail pics today.:thumbsup:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

That is some good craftsmanship on the stone work. Nice style house too. What town Lone?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

NJ Brickie said:


> That is some good craftsmanship on the stone work. Nice style house too. What town Lone?


Millville.:thumbsup:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I was working down there last year for awhile. Broad spectrum of people in Millville. Very nice house though.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

NJ Brickie said:


> I was working down there last year for awhile. Broad spectrum of people in Millville. Very nice house though.


 Broad spectum?:laughing: Yeah, that's one way to put it. I grew up there, I know all about it. I saw the decline, now I'm watching the resurrection. They just built the motorsports park, the downtown district is really changing for the better and developement along the riverfront is looking positive. The GCs I'm working for have a 120 unit age restricted community underway on the river, first foundation will be in at summers end.:thumbup:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

What kind of landscaping to go with that hardscaping?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

What the **** are you going to do after this job anyway? You might as well advantech yourself right into one of the closet walls. You're on a dream job there dude, savor the moments.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> What kind of landscaping to go with that hardscaping?


 I haven't seen a design yet, but I hope I'm on this job till the end so I can see it.:thumbsup: I think there will be a circular driveway with a curved retaining wall with cut-in stairs, in front of the double stairs.:blink:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

The potential is there for a killer water feature. That's going to be a beautiful house.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

framerman said:


> What the **** are you going to do after this job anyway? You might as well advantech yourself right into one of the closet walls. You're on a dream job there dude, savor the moments.


 It's hard to see the end of the tunnel when there is just three carpenters on the job, one of which is managing other subs. It's easy to get discouraged when progress seems slow, but a lot goes into the simplest task, such as setting an AC diffuser, which all have to be set exactly the same in every corner of a series of coffers.:shutup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> The potential is there for a killer water feature. That's going to be a beautiful house.


 The HOs wife already dug her own fish pond about 1000 feet from the house. There is a great view of it from the "tower":thumbsup: I'm sure there is more to come though


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

With in the next couple of years I am looking to build my own house and I have been looking at property in the Millville and Franklinville areas. Seems to be the last few areas with "affordable" land. The area by the mall has changed so much in the last 8yrs. Now there is just about every store you could imagine. But since most of my work is in PA I don't think I can do that commute everyday.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

NJ Brickie said:


> With in the next couple of years I am looking to build my own house and I have been looking at property in the Millville and Franklinville areas. Seems to be the last few areas with "affordable" land. The area by the mall has changed so much in the last 8yrs. Now there is just about every store you could imagine. But since most of my work is in PA I don't think I can do that commute everyday.


 I'm in Vineland right now, I can be in Philly in 40 minutes. Franklinville is even closer to Philly, Deerfield Township is nice also, still some open land out that way too.:thumbsup:


----------



## albertoflores88 (Apr 18, 2009)

*you'r Stoned!*

:thumbup:Nice work. :thumbup: 
Can you post any of the cost? Helps us peons, who are just starting out.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

albertoflores88 said:


> :thumbup:Nice work. :thumbup:
> Can you post any of the cost? Helps us peons, who are just starting out.


 I'm not sure of cost on the stonework, but I have a feeling it's irrelevant.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I'll try to find some pics of the hanger detail close-up, but not confident that I have any. I'll get some framing detail pics today.:thumbsup:


 Sorry for the delay, but here you go.:thumbsup:


----------

